# دور المسيحي في المجتمع



## captive2010 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

_*الإنسان المسيحي له دوره في المجتمع . فالرب لم يقل لنا . أنتم نور الكنيسة بل قال " أنتم نور العالم " + مت14:5+ , ولم يقل لنا أنتم ملح المسيحيين , بل قال " أنتم ملح الأرض " + مت5:5+ ...

والرسول بولس يقول " نسعي كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا " + 2كو 20:5+ بل أن الرب قال لنا 

" فليضئ نوركم إذاً قدام الناس لكي يروا أعمالكم الصالحة فيمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات " +مت16:5+

المسيحي إذاً :-

نور ....... ملح ....... سفير

1- نور :

بمعني أنة يضئ للجالسين في الظلمة فالنور الذي في أعماقة يهزم الشر والخطيئة في المجتمع . إذاً فهو ذو دور مزدوج : القدرة علي هزيمة الظلام والدنس , ونشر القداسة والنور . الإنسان المؤمن إنجيل متحرك ورسالة معروفة ومقروءة من جميع الناس " أنتم رسالتنا مكتوبة في قلوبنا معروفة معروفة ومقروءة من جميع الناس " + 2كو2:3+ .

2- ملح :

بمعني أنة أبيض نقي وقادر أن يذوب في العالم دون أن يضيع .. فالملح يذوب في الطعام ويختفي ولكنة أبداً لا يضيع ... وكما أن الملح يحفظ الطعام من الفساد , كذلك المؤمن يحفظ المجتمع من الفساد بقدوتة الطيبة ... أما إذا فسد الملح , أي إذا إنحرف المؤمن فبماذا يملح , سيداس من الناس فعلاً " أنتم ملح الأرض ولكن إن فسد الملح فبماذا يملح لا يصلح بعد لشئ إلا أن يطرح خارجاً ويداس من الناس " + مت 13:5+ .

3- سفير:

فكما أن السفير جنسيتة غريبة ولغتة غريبة ووطنة وطن أخر وهوز محب لوطنة الأرضي هناك وطنة السماوي , وجنسيتة السمائية ولغتة تكون لغة السمائيين " نسعي كسفراء عن المسيح كأن الله يعظ بنا " + 2كو 20:5+ .. إن جسده في العالم ولكن قلبة في السماء .. يحيا في العالم دون أن يحيا العالم فيه " صلب العالم لي وأنا للعالم " + غل 14:6+ يقدم صورة المسيح وسلوكياتة ويكون خير سفير له أثناء حياتة اليومية علي الأرض وكما يعبر السفير تعبيراً جلياً عن بلده مقدماً صورة حسنة وسلوكيات مثالية هكذا تلميذ السيد المسيح يجب أن يقدم للعالم معاملات كلها خير وحب وسلام . معبراً عن صورة سيده " بهذا يعرف الجميع أنكم إن كان لكم حب بعضاً لبعض " + يو 35:13+ *_​


----------



## candy shop (8 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااائع يا مينا 
تسلم ايدك 
مرسىىىىىىى على الموضوع  
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (8 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرا على التوضيح الحلو لــ نور ,ملح ,سفير *
*محبتي لك اخي الغالي*
*




*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (23 يناير 2009)

*موضوع جمييييييييييل جداااااااااا 
ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------

